# For subclass 189, If i change my job between filing the ACS & getting the invitation



## sam24112003 (Aug 26, 2013)

*For subclass 189, If i change my job between filing the ACS & getting the invitation*

Hi Everyone,

I have been reading the forums regarding the time taken, but the main concern that I have is if I change my job between the skill assessment and getting the invitation to apply for the visa subclass 189.

I am network engineer by profession, and have 4 yrs of relevant experience. I have been associated with the same company since 4 years, but I am looking for a job change at the same time.

My QUESTION is lets say I got for ACS assessment and I get positive this will take 12 weeks approx ( 3 months) and then I file the EOI and then I will get the invite in another 3-4 months.

So in all during this time, If i change my job, will it delay my invitation process? Do i need go to ACS again for the assessment?

Should I file for the ACS once I have changed my job ?


My profile
Age = 26, so that will get me 30 pts
B.Tech ( 4 years), so that will get me 15 points
Experience ( 4 years), but ACS will deduct 2 years, so I wont score anything. here.
IELTS score = 8, so this will get me 20 points.

So my score is 65 points.

Any help will be appreciated.

Reagrds
Sam


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

sam24112003 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have been reading the forums regarding the time taken, but the main concern that I have is if I change my job between the skill assessment and getting the invitation to apply for the visa subclass 189.
> 
> ...


Hello Sam,

I hope you are talking about a 8 in each of the four modules individually. If so, yes you get 20 points.

Also BTech should be from a recognized university (But most universities in India are recognized and it shouldn't be an issue for you I guess)

Then in that case, yes you get 65 points. Your timelines guesses are fairly correct, it may be plus or minus, thats all.

Coming to your question, it is not at all an issue of changing your job and it will have no impact as long as you do not claim points for the accumulated work experience until the time you place your EOI. (As you are not claiming any points now, I guess it is fine).

Re-assessment of ACS is only required if you want to claim any additional DIAC points for the accumulated work experience since your last work experience in the EOI application system online. Any experience that is not part of your ACS will not be considered for points in the EOI. Safely, you are exceeding the minimum eligibility of 60 points even without your work experience.

However, please be aware that, in EOI, you have a field to put details of your current job. Also, while you get invitation and lodge visa, you need to provide the documents of your new employer like Offer Letter, Appointment Letter, Payslips for the months until when you lodge your application, Bank statements if possible for that period when salary is credited, skill reference letter or statutory declaration from your boss if possible. Anyway, these may not be useful to claim points though, but just a proof that you are evidencing for your mentioned job with supporting documents.

Things I don't know:

1. In EOI, you have option to select the job as relevant to your occupation code. I guess you should select this as relevant to occupation code. But please check with others on this point.

2. I don't know if this is also a way to get a Skilled Independent visa where Immigration has no possibility to assign points for one's work experience. Logically you meet or exceed the eligibility, but hope you are understand what I am trying to bring it to your notice for clarification if you haven't given a thought about it. Some senior expats can share their views for you. This was just my thoughts, and with a affirmative intention, I want to bring it to your notice for you to be aware if you are not already and confirm it.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

You only need an assessment of your profession from ACS since you are not claiming points for work experience. Therefore changing your job does not affect your application.

For an example, if you have an ICT major and two years of experience as a Network Engineer then you can get assessed by ACS as a Computer Network Professional. By the time you are applying you could be working as a Driver, but that does not matter since you are getting an assessment for your already achieved qualifications. Just don't mention that you are a driver now in the application. Hope you understand my point.


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

yes, if you are changing the job place but still in the same skill then i think you can claim points for new job also providing support documents. please correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Sam and ccham, 

*DIAC performs its own work experience evaluation*, so you can claim points for work experience that has not been assessed by ACS if you provide the necessary documentation (reference letter and evidence of salary paid). 

It is definitely no problem if you remain in the same company and position, to claim points for work experience between the ACS submission date and the EOI submission date. If you switch jobs/positions it is definitely "safer" to get ACS re-assessment, but not strictly necessary. Not all assessing authorities even provide an opinion on the work experience. 

Note that ACS/DIAC sometimes *verify* your claims and call/mail/visit former or current employers. Make sure that the contact details for all your referees is current and that they know somebody might contact them. For this reason, it's also a bad idea to claim you are still working in your nominated occupation after switching careers (e.g. working as a taxi driver). If DIAC finds out your visa will be refused, you use the application fee and may get slapped with a band from re-applying for a couple of years. Visa fraud is just not worth it, in my opinion. 

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi Sam and ccham,
> 
> *DIAC performs its own work experience evaluation*, so you can claim points for work experience that has not been assessed by ACS if you provide the necessary documentation (reference letter and evidence of salary paid).
> 
> ...


yes, you are right. 

but please give me little clarify. some one works at x company as software eng when he submit document for ACS but when he receive invitation he will working at y company as software eng. 

in cases slimier this i think that person can claim point for current job if he can provide contract letter, salary slips, bank statements, confirmation letter .. etc

am i wrong?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi ccham, 

yes, you can claim points for the current job if you have all documentation. As I wrote: _"If you switch jobs/positions it is definitely "safer" to get ACS re-assessment, but not strictly necessary."_

Cheerio, M.


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi ccham,
> 
> yes, you can claim points for the current job if you have all documentation. As I wrote: _"If you switch jobs/positions it is definitely "safer" to get ACS re-assessment, but not strictly necessary."_
> 
> Cheerio, M.


thanks for your prompt reply.


----------



## sam24112003 (Aug 26, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your reply. I am so much relaxed and confident in proceeding with my application.


I was sure, but one of the consultant confused me totally and he was super duper overconfident about the same.


Thank you everyone once again.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi ccham,
> 
> yes, you can claim points for the current job if you have all documentation. As I wrote: _"If you switch jobs/positions it is definitely "safer" to get ACS re-assessment, but not strictly necessary."_
> 
> Cheerio, M.


Hello Monika,

Tell me one thing. This visa is termed as "Skilled" independent. Which means, the opportunity for one to migrate through or because of their acquired skills.

Considering the case reports of ACS before May 2013, where they weren't reducing work experience, Sam would have got his 4 years evaluated and hence could claim 5 points in EOI. 

Now, as per new ACS rules, they deduct 2 years, so out of total 4 years Sam has, only 2 years will be evaluated. He will not be unfortunately claim points for that. However, still he qualifies for the visa as he seems to be exceeding minimum eligibility of 60 but without any work points. Now, in this case, how DIAC responds ? Because, DIAC mostly takes ACS authenticated report and then they may also consider the work experience accumulated "after" the ACS period provided we submit proofs of all documents required.

Now in this case, an applicant would be provided visa by not considering any work experience at all and still termed as skilled independent ? (I understand Sam got 4 years of experience, but still DIAC looks at ACS things first and then evaluates additional experience).

Is it like, Sam can get 5 points then if he provides all documents to DIAC for rest 2 years which wasn't evaluated by ACS ?

This is one important point or case I have seen ever. Please throw your opinion. It would help Sam and others.


Best regards,
JR


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hello Monika,
> 
> Tell me one thing. This visa is termed as "Skilled" independent. Which means, the opportunity for one to migrate through or because of their acquired skills.
> 
> ...


hi Jr,

i was talking about after ACS date work experiences related to same skill. yes you are right we can't claim points for reduced years. please tell me can we claim points for post experiences even though working in different company in same skill ?


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

ccham said:


> hi Jr,
> 
> i was talking about after ACS date work experiences related to same skill. yes you are right we can't claim points for reduced years. please tell me can we claim points for post experiences even though working in different company in same skill ?


Hello ccham,

To be honest, even I am unsure about your question. We can certainly provide evidences of our employment after our ACS, such as offer letter, appointment letter, payslips, bank statements, tax documents if any. But unsure if we can claim points for that without ACS evaluating that.

However, in my opinion, I think we cannot claim points unless it is evaluated by ACS and considered by them.

Monika and or some other senior expats can answer this.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## apschawla (Aug 29, 2013)

sam24112003 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have been reading the forums regarding the time taken, but the main concern that I have is if I change my job between the skill assessment and getting the invitation to apply for the visa subclass 189.
> 
> ...




Hello ,

Call me @ 0411257997.... may be of any help to you............


----------



## SK_AUS (Feb 19, 2015)

espresso said:


> Hi Sam and ccham,
> 
> *DIAC performs its own work experience evaluation*, so you can claim points for work experience that has not been assessed by ACS if you provide the necessary documentation (reference letter and evidence of salary paid).
> 
> ...



Hi Monika,

I am in process of filing the visa application for subclass 189. I have a question regarding work reference document. 

For my ACS evaluation last year, I submitted a work reference letter on an affidavit from one of my previous manager. Now, I also need to upload that with my visa application. But the manager who signed the affidavit has changed his job (in a different state), thus, his contact# and email which is present on affidavit is no longer available.

How do I get around this situation? Can I upload some affidavit explaining this with new contact info of same manager?

Or do i need to fill some specific form to inform the CO once he is assigned?

Please advise.

Thanks.


----------



## dwkh (Sep 5, 2016)

*189 Visa changing job*

Hi, I am in the process of applying for a 189 independent skilled visa. If granted, do I have to do the same job in Australia? Or once I have been granted the Visa and access to Australia, can I switch career?


----------



## manchandaforu (Jan 11, 2017)

espresso said:


> Hi Sam and ccham,
> 
> *DIAC performs its own work experience evaluation*, so you can claim points for work experience that has not been assessed by ACS if you provide the necessary documentation (reference letter and evidence of salary paid).
> 
> ...


Hi espresso,

I am in this same condition, I applied for acs on 13 Jan, 2017. I have 5 years of total experience in PHP development. I had started my job from Dec, 2011. I submitted my documents till experience of 6 Jan, 2017. On 9-Jan-2017 I joined a new company but because I didn't have documents of new joining company I didn't submit in ACS assessment. Now I was just checking and I found that when I will go for EOI then on that time I need to verify my company experience from acs again, if I want to clam points of new job experience. 

I also read on acs website then if anyone wants to reassessment then he/she have to pay $390. I am very confused here because as per ACS the validity of assessment is 2 years so why should I need to do a reassessment, just because I change my company but it is a very common in any department.

So, Please help me guide me what is good for me.

Thanks


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Subscribing


----------



## omnipotentkrishna (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi Friends,
I have question, I have done my ACS on 2016 when my total years of experience was 8yr 11months. So ACS told me my emplacement after 2009 is considered. As on Nov-17 I have completed total 10ys of experience. Even they deduct first 2yrs then I will have 8yrs of experience. So again I have to do ACS to claim 15points from Employment? Please clarify? I have submitted my EOI for NSW-190 with IELTS 6.5 band. Without English language point I will claim 60 + 5 (SS) = 65 points. Is there any change to get invitation this time? 

Regards,
Krishna


----------

